# would u put a plow on a 2wheel F-450?



## polska1 (Oct 16, 2007)

I finally may have gotten some commercial snow plow work and I wanted to use my F450 to plow. What do you guys think.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

With the right amount of ballast doing larger commercial it will be fine.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I would never plow anything with a 2wd truck unless it was a city street, even with ballast. Way too much of a chance to get stuck or sliding into things. Get a cheap 4x4 for this season and see if it pays off! payup 

Hey, it's just my opinion, don't everybody flame me here!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Put 4 tons in the back of it and you will be fine if you don't plow stupid.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

I have plowed with a 4x4 SD450 with 4 tons in the back and it still was all over the place!!! The rear end will just keep kicking out....get a cheap 4x4 for this year...or don't bother.. Maybe chains will help a little...


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

watch this video . . . . . http://bbncservices.com/pictures/movies/febsnowstormfun-0001.wmv My truck comes in at the nine minute mark. I have plowed like a mad man for three years and never engaged four wheel drive. Its a salt truck also so sometimes there is weight in it, other times not. Get a good set of tires, drive with finesse, and your good to go. I have plowed everything you can think of with the exception of steep loading docks, big lots, small lots, condos, gas stations . . . . . . 4 wheel drive can save your ass, but it is not a necessary item. Anyone can plow with four wheel drive, learn to drive.

* alot of hills and you will need weight but if its pretty flat, go by a plow


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

We run a couple of isuzu cab overs. They are two wheel drive drive. They have 810s and 
3 yd sanders. They plow great. I have one four wheeldrive out of five trucks. Plow smart and you will be fine. good luck.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

As many on here will confirm, plowing successfully has more to do with experience, knowledge, and finesse than it does equipment.
I ran a 3500 DRW Chevy dump in 2wd most of the time plowing when I first started plowing. Ballast and good tires are key, but learning the truck and a light foot helps tremendously.
I still plow my Ram in 2wd alot- (when I have better tires) ballast is key there.

So, Can you? Sure! All the time- no, but certainly most of the time and you'll develop a good feel quickly. You need to be out in lighter fall amounts and prepared to put chains on and shovel just in case.

If I have my choice the truck will be a 4x4, so it's there when I need it.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

If you are plowing a lot of flat, open lots then I don't see a problem. I have plowed the majority of the time in large plazas in only 2WD with and open diff rear. I just set put a Western V on my 95 GMC C3500 and I don't have a worry for the season. I also have an Eaton posi unit in the rear also. However I still wouldn't get into too many driveways or slopes.

Like stated by others above, ballast and tires are they key. If your truck doesn't have one already, you might want to consider a posi or locker for the rear.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

polska1;414357 said:


> I finally may have gotten some commercial snow plow work and I wanted to use my F450 to plow. What do you guys think.


"would you put a plow on a f450 two wheel drive"

no.

would other people? sure.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

I did this with my F550 all last year when the 4wd was broken. And the rear tires were school bus steering tires to boot.

Keep some salt, sand, etc... in the back and be careful.

This backfired on me twice, both times I was able to get myself out.

Once salting an underground parking ramp (kissed the garage door pretty good) and once I drove off the side of a lot and got stuck.

Both times I was able to get out with some tractionary aid from the back.

If you have good tires you shouldn't need 4wd. I never use it when it's working anyways because it means getting out and locking the hubs. Which means putting on my boots, and in some cases even my pants. And I just don't roll like that.


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

crazymike;419772 said:


> Which means putting on my boots, and in some cases even my pants. And I just don't roll like that.


And I thought I was the only one.


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

i plowed witha 99 550 and it was 2wheel drive and it was great. just need weight in the back and watch your stopping time/distance she will slide on you.if its icy out everyone has a problem. now off road in the winter was a son of a gun couldnt get to far in the mud/snow.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

I got an 01' F450 2-wheel drive and only got stuck in a loading dock once. Well wasnt me that got stuck, I never have, but one of the dumb part timers. I also carry a 8' vbox, overloaded with 4 tons = plows great but when the vbox is empty dont try to push to much otherwise your sol.


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

our fleet is f450s 2x4, crew cabs with 9' beds. 

Usually the stock tires are junk for plowing, so most of ours had aggressive re-treads. A year or two ago they got smart and the newer trucks are spec'd with more of a traction tire on the rear. 

Put something in the bed of the truck. They aren't the greatest empty, but a ton or two of material and they'll move the snow.

Experience also helps. Some of my co-workers complain that the trucks are horrible, but I've driven a 96', 00', 02', 04' and an 06'. I know when to hit the gas and when to ease up. I got stuck once a few years ago, when I plowed an industrial/commercial dock area. We got called in after the storm dumped 8" and there was a layer of ice under the snow. I was looking for the drive and ended up boxing myself in a corner, so the tires were spinning. Used alittle ice melt and away I went. 

The 450 is a beast of a truck. Learn your limits with the truck and it'll be fine. 

Also for the guys that say a 2x4 sucks, do you have any experience operating an f450. The GWVR is between 15000 (and 16000lbs on the 07's and up). The average weight of the trucks in my fleet is about 9500lbs. My F250 4x4 only weighs 6600lbs.


----------

